# Well mudsharks are done on to real fishing



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Here are two chrome from the salmon river caught while salmon fishing. We collected our king salmon eggs and now waiting for our chrome,AS season to kick off. Hope your season is epic everyone’s


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

looks great how did you cure the eggs


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

We stream harden loose eggs from a king salmon after that pautzke natural cure. And food color to change the color of the egg. Rinse thoroughly and you can bounce these baby’s. Lol. In ny they have a thing called blue goo eggs. So we tried that. Lol


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great fish, thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> great fish, thanks for sharing.
> sherman


Sherman thank! How’s the ice fishing???

Lmbwfao


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Great job on the fish, super job on the eggs! Like the blue, something different. Maybe purple eggs?
Again, great job. A-5


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

$diesel$ said:


> Great job on the fish, super job on the eggs! Like the blue, something different. Maybe purple eggs?
> Again, great job. A-5


Yup. Something different. You never know!! Tightlines!!


----------

